# hotmail c un POP IMAP ou exhange?



## sop (18 Février 2004)

bonjour je souhaiterai configurer le mail de mon mac.
 j'ai une adresse hotmail on me demande le serveur d'envoi et si c'est POP exhange ou imap 
quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
 merci


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Février 2004)

Regarde ici ou fait une recherche.


----------



## naas (18 Février 2004)

et non ce n'est pas un pop exchange et encore moins un imap c'est HTTPmail, bref c'est pas directement configurable, sauf si tu prends le lien posté au dessus
moila moila


----------



## Mad skull (26 Avril 2007)

Bonjour. 
J'ai téléchargé et installé le plug-in, mais reste un problème:

Je mets bien, comme type de compte, *httpmail*
Seulement, il y a toujours quelquechose qui cloche: mail affiche un message d'erreur lorsque j'essaie de récupérer mes courriers:

" *La connexion a échoué.*
*Impossible de se connecter à 'Compte httpmail'
Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://join.msn.com/general/Email*"

Y a t il quelque chose que je n'ai pas fait correctement en paramètrant mon compte?


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2007)

Oh !! Un vieux fil remont&#233;. Soir&#233;e faste. 

Cela dit, c'est de l'Internet, tout &#231;a donc on y court. Pfuit !


----------



## Mad skull (26 Avril 2007)

Oui mais &#231;a , &#231;a r&#233;pond pas &#224; mon probl&#232;me ... 
En plus maintenant c'est un autre message d'erreur :

*La connexion a &#233;chou&#233;*
*Impossible de se connecter &#224; 'Compte httpmail'
Service Unavailable*


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

bonjour, 




moi aussi j'ai un p'tit souci

j'ai deja un compte hotmail.*com* qui fonctionne sur mail
je viens de creer un autre compte mais en hotmail.*fr*
j'ai copié les parametres du premier en mettant .fr au lieu de .com mais rien a faire pour le faire fonctionner  

où est l'erreur ? 



merci


----------



## Sim le pirate (1 Mai 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est plus possible de recuperer ses mails hotmail avec les adresses en .fr 
Seuls les comptes plus anciens en .com en sont capables ( et encore avec de la bidouille )
Donc il faut s'y faire ou passer &#224; une offre d&#233;cente et gratuite : Gmail  !


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

j'ai aussi gmail et ....ben l&#224; aussi j'ai renonc&#233;e a voir recevoir (ou a envoyer ) mes messages sur mail :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Sim le pirate (1 Mai 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai aussi gmail et ....ben là aussi j'ai renoncée a voir recevoir (ou a envoyer ) mes messages sur mail :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Ca c'est dommage c'est vraiment simple avec gmail ! 
Il suffit d'activer le transfert pop dans les options de gmail 
et puis de suivre les instructions fournies .


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2007)

et la page d'aide ( sur le site gmail) d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; la configuration dans  Mail est TRES claire


----------

